# FluffyAudio - John Diamanti Fox: Solo Clarinet - STILL ON SALE! Video review by James Clark!



## paoling (Mar 11, 2016)

We are happy to announce the release of the second volume of our Solo Woodwinds set: *John Diamanti Fox: Solo Clarinet for Kontakt 5.*

*DEMO Screencast*


*DEMOS*





We’ve sampled a handful of top woodwind players at the Teatro delle Voci in Treviso. This is the second volume of our woodwind series: the lovely sound of John Diamanti Fox’s Clarinet.
John plays his instrument with lot of passion and he currently works with some of the most important orchestras in Italy and Europe. He plays both in chamber and orchestral music and he occasionally works for local composers and songwriters.

The Solo Clarinet features three full octaves, *3 dynamic layers* for sustained articulations, *3 true legato articulations (legato detache, legato espressivo and growl legato)*, 4 Round Robins for short articulations like *Staccato, Staccato Tight and Soft Staccato.* We provide you the ability to create your *unique sound* by mixing the 3 microphones positions (Close, Mid and Far). The script features our Articulations Editor which allows to precisely control each of the articulations included and create your own ones.
The sampling was made with *top quality gear*: Schoeps microphones, Neve and Millennia Media preamps.





The instrument features the Articulation Editor and the DCE System introduced in our last libraries.


Lovely* oboe and bassoon* will follow in few weeks/months. (I think that the whole collection could be complete for the end of April).


*5934 samples*
7 GB ncw compressed sample pool *(11 GB original sample size)*
*3 mic positions*
3 octaves note range
Vibrato, Non-Vibrato, Crescendo, Decrescendo, Accented
Three types of True Legato: Detache (tongued legato), Espressive Legato and Growl Legato.
Optional rising glissando on the upper range (one octave)
Staccato, Soft Staccato and Staccato Tight with 4 RRs
Min and Maj Trills
FX Menu
*DCE Engine* for dynamic blending
*3 dynamic layers* for sustained articulations
*Articulation Editor*
*Pitch-Wheel controlled sub articulations remappable to any CC*
*Improved humanized tuning*
*Automatic legato speed *based on the analysis of your performance
*17 Impulse Reverbs*
Animated GUI with many configurable parameters



INTRO PRICING AT:
*79$ / 79 €* until March 31 (then the price will go at 109 $ / 109 €)

more info at:
http://fluffyaudio.com/shop/johndiamantifox-soloclarinet/


----------



## rottoy (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds beautiful! Is there a longer walkthrough in the works, perhaps showing the different mics etc.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds great!


----------



## constaneum (Mar 11, 2016)

Wonder whether you guys have plan to sample solo saxophones. Hehe


----------



## timprebble (Mar 12, 2016)

beautiful!


----------



## phil_wc (Mar 12, 2016)

Bought!
vote for longer walkthrough if you have time.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 12, 2016)

The best sounding clarinet I heard so far, congratulations. Unfortunately I don´t like clarinet too much  Unless it sounds like Sidney Bechet


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 13, 2016)

I`m interested. I would like a longer walkthrough please. 


phil_wc said:


> Bought!
> vote for longer walkthrough if you have time.



Can you give us more detail please? What is it like compared to Embertones (which I`m also interested in).


----------



## rottoy (Mar 13, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> I`m interested. I would like a longer walkthrough please.
> 
> 
> Can you give us more detail please? What is it like compared to Embertones (which I`m also interested in).


I have the Embertone Herring Clarinet.
It's easily got the most agile legato of all the clarinets I've tried (so far!), and a great timbre.

I'm really interested in this one as well.


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 13, 2016)

Purchased it directly after newsletter - wow. I have the Herring Clarinet, too, but this one is outstanding for some musical styles. I love it.


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 13, 2016)

rottoy said:


> I have the Embertone Herring Clarinet.
> It's easily got the most agile legato of all the clarinets I've tried (so far!), and a great timbre.
> 
> I'm really interested in this one as well.



Thats good to know. I absolutely love Embertone and have most of their stuff.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 14, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> Purchased it directly after newsletter - wow. I have the Herring Clarinet, too, but this one is outstanding for some musical styles. I love it.


Do you think you could do a naked demo showing some faster passages and lyrical ones?
Still thinking of buying this.


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 14, 2016)

Please excuse me - I am working on an urgent project and have no time.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 14, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Do you think you could do a naked demo showing some faster passages and lyrical ones?
> Still thinking of buying this.


+1 - kind of a teaser - need more naked walkthrough. Promising though.


----------



## paoling (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello guys! Sorry for the late response, but as soon as we've finished the clarinet, we jumped into another amazing project...! 

Yes, I understand the need for a walkthrough. Script wise, it implements all the things introduced with Stefania Maratti: Solo Flute.



But I understand the need for a proper clarinet walkthrough. It could sound silly, but I have a personal "mental" problem in doing proper walkthrough videos: you have to speak saying meaningful things, play decently, check that the recoding is properly done, be synthetic; everytime I try to record I say myself "it's terrible, who's gonna watch this?". That's why we asked to Don, to make a walkthrough for the Flute.

I've also read an interesting Ilya Efimov post where he told that he enjoys a lot creating the instruments, but then demos/videos are super boring to make.. (I understand it, but at least demos still are part of the "funny side" of the job)

But until the offer ends, some more things about the library are going to be released and, I promise, I will try to make a proper walkthrough if still some questions will be unanswered.

About the comparison with Embertone Clarinet I can't say much since I don't have that instrument. I love Alex approach to his instruments. The main difference is that our instruments tend to be "sampled mini-performances", while Embertone instruments often gives you much more control on the different aspects of the instrument. 

In the end with our instruments much of the "soul" of the performer is retained; that's why it could be meaningful to produce instruments of the same kind recorded with different players. (like there are developers who make many different kind of pianos).


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Paolo,
I understand your point, but your demonstration videos are really cool, man. 
Please do not hesitate to produce a new walkthrough-video for the Clarinet. 
Just trust in your skills.

The "Trio Broz" explaining video was so exciting that I purchased the software immediately.
I also bought the Clarinet just after listening to the demo-tracks but an additional video showing
your skills on this instrument would be great.


----------



## Camus (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, I bought it and I really love this because it simply sounds great. Very musical tone. I have quite a lot of clarinets here under my fingertips and this one has an outstanding natural sound. 
As with all true Legato instruments (if you really want to hear the transitions) for fast passages this might be a little slow and unprecise - but that´s with all true legato by nature . Cheers


----------



## phil_wc (Mar 16, 2016)

Very playable, flexible GUI, expressive sound make this library versatile in many styles. I also like this library. It can do medium-fast run, but not the very fast run.
But their flute have the fast legato run.


----------



## paoling (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello everybody! Thanks for the kind words! Here's a quick export of the Cinema Paradiso Theme made with our clarinet. 4 version: Close, Mid, Far and Mix of the three+reverb. (the last one has my preferred sound, altough I usually keep the mid mics quieter than the other two). This is very the legato espressivo, which has a soft dynamic with breath noise, while the legato detaché can be used to get a more "forte" sound.


----------



## StatKsn (Mar 19, 2016)

Just playing around and this is one of the most impressively scripted, playable and sounding library I've ever seen. Huge thumbs up!


----------



## trotamusicos (Mar 27, 2016)

The only regret I have with buying Diamanti Solo Clarinet is not having bought Maratti Solo Flute at the introductory price.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 27, 2016)

Anyone compared this to the Herring Clarinet?


----------



## re-peat (Mar 28, 2016)

Paoling (or anyone else), would it be possible to post *a good example of how the various staccato articulations sound*? The longs have been amply demonstrated, but so far, the shorts have to make do with that tiny excerpt from “Peter And The Wolf”, which — apart from being very badly phrased (as if by someone who has never heard this music before, can’t read music very well, and doesn’t play the clarinet all that well either) — shows staccato notes that have these long, ringing releases which I find wallet-lockingly off-putting.



A staccato demo for the Flute would be very much appreciated as well.

Thanks!

_


----------



## Erik (Mar 28, 2016)

Re-peat, http://www.erikotte.nl/temp/FluffyAudioFluteStaccato.mp3 (herewith a very small and technical flute example), just some up down patterns and repeated notes in different velocity regions for the flute.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks, Erik.

_


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 29, 2016)

OK, I just got the clarinet and flute and they are gorgeous, especially the clarinet! For expressive solo work, this beats the pants off anything else I have played.


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 30, 2016)

How are the fast legatos?


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 30, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> How are the fast legatos?



Not great with the articulations that are included, but Paolo gave me some modifications to create a faster legato that work pretty well.


----------



## paoling (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello everybody, thank you for your kind questions and doubts.... I realize that there are lots of things unexplained in this instrument. But fortunately there are good people like James Clark from www.sound-board.com, who have done one a very deep walkthrough into many of the features of this instrument..!



(Fast legatos are easily done by using the Legato Detache (tongued) and by shortening a bit the max time parameter in the behavior page).


----------



## rottoy (Mar 31, 2016)

Bought this and like so many of you in here, I'm LOVING it!
A question though; Is it possible to get single patches for every articulation?
Sometimes I'm not overly fond of keyswitching.
Going under the hood myself and removing all the articulations I don't want understandably messes up the scripts.


----------



## paoling (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes, you can!
Keep in mind, than a smarter way to do this is to remove the articulations in the behavior page (using the menu, select the articulation and click on "delete current" in the same menu). The unused samples will be purged out of memory.

But if you insist to delete the groups you can too 
Just check the behavior page to ensure that the articulations you have feature all the needed groups. Then press the big "!" to let the script to relocate the new order of the groups.

For example if you want to kill the growls you can select the two growl articulations and delete them. Their content will be purged out the memory; if you also want to delete the groups you can open (no real benefit) the instrument and delete the "growl" articulations. Only press ! (or save and reload the patch) to let the script relocate the active articulations. Deleting the groups changes their order, so the script needs to reload to relocate them.

Also since it's an "open format Kontakt instrument" (btw who has invented this naming?) you can copy and paste the groups from the instrument to a new kontakt instrument.

(oh, little glitch: if deleting the articulations in the behavior panel won't purge the unused memory, please select a group in one of the menus in the same page and reselect the same item or disable and re-enable a mic position, since the "delete articulation" action won't trigger the action "purge unused groups", I'll fix this soon :-/


----------



## rottoy (Apr 1, 2016)

paoling said:


> (oh, little glitch: if deleting the articulations in the behavior panel won't purge the unused memory, please select a group in one of the menus in the same page and reselect the same item or disable and re-enable a mic position, since the "delete articulation" action won't trigger the action "purge unused groups", I'll fix this soon :-/


It was this that led me to fiddle around under the hood. I'm glad it's being addressed!
You have a fine product here, Paolo. My best regards to you and your fine player!


----------

